# Spoilt Princess Photos



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Some piccies of my pride and joy, Tia


























In her bed XD
she has a cat bed, with a big fleece which she snuggles up in. We went to pets at home and she grabbed a giant teddy and dragged it round. I thought it best to pay for it £15!!! :O and we took it home...
but nope, she stole my fave teddy off my bed and now she has that


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

okay the pics actually work now


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

She is lovely :001_wub: Thought it was funny that she made you buy her a teddy for £15 then stole one of yours :laugh: :lol:


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Hehe yeah I thought that was funny too. Lovely girl


----------

